# s256 1.8t dyno numbers



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

reallt dont know what others have on same turbo and boost
but I got those numbers from last dyno with E85 fuel

355whp 395wnm @ 1.20bar (17.5psi)
387whp 448wnm @ 1.45bar (21.0psi)

just did one pull on 1.45bar ,so dident got the perfect ignition timinig beacuse of 98%duty on the 830cc injectors

bw s256 0.55ar
stock head
custom made exhaust manifold
custom made intake manifold
Link g4 storm engine management system

exhaust temp is max 870 ºC (1598 ºF)

anyway the little lupo pulls damn fast on ethanol


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

must be a blast to drive I bet!!

looks like it has reacted good to that turbo. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## RmL1.8T (Jul 21, 2009)

Solid numbers :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Proper numbers...:thumbup:



-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

That thing has got to be scary with that kind of power


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

awsome car to drive, and with boost vs gear its functional from 1st on toyo R888 

smoth boost build up and max boost at 4200rpm ,love my BW turbo :thumbup:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> awsome car to drive, and with boost vs gear its functional from 1st on toyo R888
> 
> smoth boost build up and max boost at 4200rpm ,love my BW turbo :thumbup:


I :heart: my BW s256 also.
My setup put down just about the same #'s as yours with 870's. I just upgraded my IC now I need to sort out a few drivetrain issues then it's back to dyno.

WOW, All that in a Lupo that thing must take off like a rocket :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

11s car easy! had problem with shifting and with regular fuel I did a bad 12.48 
,pretty good 1.76 60fot on swedish track 

ignition timing if someone is intrested in that

Je pistons comp 8.5:1


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

that would be a riot to drive. nice #'s man, good luck at the track. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

That is like 10degrees more than I have on my map, for a stock compression 1.8T.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

HidRo said:


> That is like 10degrees more than I have on my map, for a stock compression 1.8T.


at what boost ,turbo and fuel? 8.5:1 do alot and my engine dident want to much extra timing on e85, thats just a rumor  2deg more at peak nm and 4deg at top ,after that 2deg more just gave 5hp

no need to give it more it just give higher cylinder pressure

on 1.20bar I gained 48whp ,47wnm vs regular fuel 
and on same dyno

oh btw 870cc ,only flow 800cc irl


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

burning lupo


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> no need to give it more it just give higher cylinder pressure



:thumbup:

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

with wings that thing would probably take off.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Ha ha it feels like that at 240km/h +


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

What are your crank trigger settings? Mine never wanted that much timing, I suspect it's just in the crank sensor settings / delay time etc.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

set to 78deg
it also depends on much more then that ,but you can that allready


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

Out of curiosity did you guys use an oil restrictor for this turbo?

Tia...


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Boost112 said:


> Out of curiosity did you guys use an oil restrictor for this turbo?
> 
> Tia...


nops


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

vr6 nitrous (sweden) said:


> nops


-4 line is fine then without a restrictor?


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Boost112 said:


> -4 line is fine then without a restrictor?


yes it is


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

new numbers at 1.9bar~27psi boost


----------

